# Stream Live TV from HTPC to PC



## Dia01 (Jul 16, 2008)

Without installing a seperate tuner into my main PC, is it possible to stream Live TV from my HTPC (dual tuner card) to the main PC via an already installed CAT 5e cable?


----------



## ghost101 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think dvbviewer has that capablility. So does media portal but thats a lot more difficult to use for TV.


----------



## ktr (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe that VLC can do the job to. 

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html


----------

